# fuerteventura



## minnymon (Sep 8, 2013)

hi all,
thinking of spending 6 months living in fuerteventura maybe next year or the year after as we love it.maybe with a view to a permanent move in the future. initially we want to live in our motor home though but we know there are no camp sites.any ideas how this could be achieved would be gratefully received. maybe someone would be willing to let us park up on their garden/land for a small rent but we need a water and electric supply. Maybe it's not viable but i thought it was worth putting it out there..to see if i get any response. love the correlejo/ el cotillo areas etc. anyway thanks for reading ! 
I also hope that i have posted inthe correct place..??


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There are few on this forum that live in the Canary Islands, so you might not get a response.


----------



## minnymon (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello Hepa,

thank you for taking the time to reply. Like you say maybe i wont get much of a response from here. No worries, perhaps the best course of action would be to inquire during our next visit.
Do you have any camp sites on your island ? 

regards 

minny


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

minnymon said:


> Hello Hepa,
> 
> thank you for taking the time to reply. Like you say maybe i wont get much of a response from here. No worries, perhaps the best course of action would be to inquire during our next visit.
> Do you have any camp sites on your island ?
> ...


:welcome:

if you put 'fuerteventura' into the advanced search facility, quite a few threads come up, some pretty recent

maybe try replying to/asking on some of them?

I'd do it for you, but the search doesn't 'save', you have to do it youreself


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

minnymon said:


> Hello Hepa,
> 
> 
> Do you have any camp sites on your island ?
> ...


I know of one official, rather large but high in the hills in the middle of a pine forest, I should imagine it will be cold up there in winter. Also there are several unofficial ones without facilities.


----------



## minnymon (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks..i'll google it


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

minnymon said:


> thanks..i'll google it


Photos of the island on the link below.


----------



## minnymon (Sep 8, 2013)

thank you...it looks gorgeous !


----------

